# 26-rs - Does It Have A Bunkhouse 12v Plug?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

And the header says it all. So does it?

Thanks!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sure does CJ...on the ceiling for plugging in the television that sits on the dresser. Some models have a taller dresser where the television sits in the cabinet.

In the photo below you can barely see the plugs for the television on the ceiling, including the antenna jacks.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Same place in the bunkhouse of the 28RSDS,

Not thinking straight







No I only have 110 and cable in the bunkhouse. Only 12V is by the other tv hookup location.

John


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

My early 2006 26RS did not have a 12V in the bunkhouse.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK...I think I am wrong then (electricity is not my thing). In my 26 RS is a plug where, when we have hookups, I can plug in the television. Without hook-ups it obvoiusly doesn't work. That doesn't sound like a 12v plug.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The unit in question is a 2004 model and supposedly only has a 12v plug by the main cabin TV hook-up. Seems kinda lacking to not have one in the bunkhouse too


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

My 2002 26RS has only one 12V plug and it is in the bunkhouse on the front wall where the shelves are. I do not have doors like the later models do- just open shelves between the bunks.

-Matt


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jim, I will check mine after lunch, as it is in the driveway, but I am pretty sure the only 12v outlet is in the galley TV shelf. I will get back to you in a few minutes.

Tim

Jim, just went out and checked, and the only 12v outlet in the entire trailer is the one located in the galley TV shelf. As you can see from my signature, mine is an '04 with a build date of 3/04. Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Do I smell a future mod coming?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine has one in the bunkhouse. it was an easy mod. I came off the ceiling light and fished the wire throught the ceiling. 20 min mod.

Coax/12v outlet plate was $9 at the rv store.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Jim, just went out and checked, and the only 12v outlet in the entire trailer is the one located in the galley TV shelf. As you can see from my signature, mine is an '04 with a build date of 3/04. Hope this helps.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]77173[/snapback]​


Thanks for checking Tim and the definitive answer.



kjdj said:


> Mine has one in the bunkhouse. it was an easy mod. I came off the ceiling light and fished the wire throught the ceiling. 20 min mod.
> 
> Coax/12v outlet plate was $9 at the rv store.
> [snapback]77190[/snapback]​


Great idea! I can see this mod in the future for my Sister's 26RS. Her sons were complaining to me about not having one in "their room". I'll passs this along. Thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Jim, I will check mine after lunch, as it is in the driveway, but I am pretty sure the only 12v outlet is in the galley TV shelf. I will get back to you in a few minutes.
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...


Tim 
The 05 doesn't have one in the bunkhouse either
Never needed it so far

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Our 03 only has the one in the kitchen, none in the bunk house yet but it might after reading this, there kinda handy for a cell phone charger but I've used them for nothing else.

Bill.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Apparently the boys want the outlet to charge all their various portable devices while dry camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Apparently the boys want the outlet to charge all their various portable devices while dry camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see 3 solutions

1) Plug in said devices during the day to the 12v in the main part of the trailer

2) Have them plug in devices to 110 outlet and fire up a generator for a few hours during the day

3) Mod...Mod...Mod.

As a certified "dry camper" we do a combo of 1 and 2 above.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My 28RSS has 110v, 12 v and cable







but no tv









tHOR


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CalJim,

Below was CamperAndy's solution. I just bought a 400 watt inverter to install in the kitchen cabinet next to the TV table. I want to see how it works and then I'll install one in the bunkhouse. With dual batteries and a switch between, I think the inverters are going to be the way to go for me. Then I only need to run my generator for a couple of hours during the day to recharge the bats.

Quoting CamperAndy:
"I installed a 350 watt inverter in the bunk house to run a TV/DVD for the kids. Beyond that if I need more AC I fire up the generator."

"In the 28rss there is a cabinet front center and I mounted the inverter in top of the cabinet next to the TV. Ran wires down inside cabinet to front storage and then down to main battery terminals. Had to drill a couple of holes but no big deal there."


----------

